

Kung Fu People - putting all people who do kung fu on a map - peterbe
http://kungfupeople.com/

======
khafra
I was ready to put a name, location, and a style up; but the "first name, last
name, username, email, password, confirm password," formed a barrier I'm
unwilling to cross for the sake of the offering.

~~~
peterbe
Interesting. Thanks for the feedback

